# 4th of July



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Well guys as of this year on the 4th of July, Me and Precious will be married for 16 years. Yes, I was married on Independence Day :banghead:banghead

I have been needing to come down and put the new starter and a few gadgets like a F100 Fuel flow meter and a new Tach anyway so I guess we are going to come spend the weekend. Was wondering if anything is planned or any fireworks going on or any get togethers, other than the local rainbow croud. This has been a wierd year for us so we havent been able to get down for the last 6 months or so.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *bamasam (6/24/2009)*Well guys as of this year on the 4th of July, Me and Precious will be married for 16 years. Yes, I was married on Independence Day :banghead:banghead
> 
> 
> 
> I have been needing to come down and put the new starter and a few gadgets like a F100 Fuel flow meter and a new Tach anyway so I guess we are going to come spend the weekend. Was wondering if anything is planned or any fireworks going on or any get togethers, other than the local rainbow croud. This has been a wierd year for us so we havent been able to get down for the last 6 months or so.




screw that lets go kill some fishes


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Sam,

I'll be up in your neck of the woods for the 4th. Spending the 2nd through the 6th on Smith Lake.


----------



## Bamagirl325 (Nov 18, 2008)

Rainbow crowd comes in on Mermorial weekend not the 4th. So as always we will be on the beach watching the fireworks via the boat.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We'll be on "Lite Catch" in Little Sabine.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Me and the Big German will be out with the women. Give me a call Sam...205-305-3373


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

I hear ya Will, I am really in need of killing something!!

I will give you a holler Murph, you need anything from up this way?


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats on the marriage....This Sept will be my 3rd year.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Happy Anniversary Sam & Precious!

The Bayou Chico Babes and Bubbas will be having our annual Independence Day celebration on Saturday, July 4 at the BSH. We will have the charcoal hot and the beer cold. Bring something to throw on the fire, a snack to share and a bottle of good cheer. Start about 4PM.

We do celebrate Independence Day as we have many patriots, veterans and those who love our country. I get to do my version of Patrick Henry's speech and others may do so too. We will have the Pledge of Allegiance that includes, "...under God."

Call for details,

Tom 572-1225 & Bobbie 572-5535:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

> *oldflathead (6/27/2009)*Happy Anniversary Sam & Precious!
> 
> The Bayou Chico Babes and Bubbas will be having our annual Independence Day celebration on Saturday, July 4 at the BSH. We will have the charcoal hot and the beer cold. Bring something to throw on the fire, a snack to share and a bottle of good cheer. Start about 4PM.
> 
> ...


I'll be just a few houses down from ya (at least I think the big green house is yours) all day on the 4th. May stop by with a cold "drink" and introduce myself finally.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Rammerjammer,

Come on over. 301 Edgewater, 2 story green house, we will be down at the red brick cottage by the bayou. Come on over and join us "Olde Phartes". We are Grandmas and Grandpas just havin' FUN.

Tom


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Wish I could make this one Tom, *

*But the wife's family has us in Arkansas for that week. *

*See ya soon !!*


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok Tom, sounds good - I thought that was your place. I'll try to sneak down there for a mintue. I'll beat the end of your road in the cul-de-sac.


----------

